# Are government small business grants worth the time?



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

I am just beginning to look into small business grants through the gov't. I am wondering if anyone has any experience in this area or has a good book or website to read to gain some more information. Do you think it's worth the time?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I looked into some stuff a few years ago with SBA and grants. I was doing this as a class project. There were a lot of hoops to jump through. I thought it was a waste of time and energy. ..... JB


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't think that the federal government does small business grants, although there are small business loans, lines of credit, etc (through the Small Business Administration). Here is a link to information about the SBA: Small Business Administration

If you go to your bank to apply for a small business loan or line of credit, it will likely be "guaranteed" by the SBA while it is underwritten by your bank. This makes it easier for the bank to lend to small businesses (well, they feel better about it anyway) because they aren't guaranteeing the entire loan or line.

If you are looking for grants, they seem to be few and far between-- although I haven't done that much research into it. Here is a link to a site that tells you to look to state government for grants and other small business financial incentives and services: For Small Business Grants Look to the States

I see that you are from AZ-- I am too-- and it seems like AZ doesn't have many (or any?) good programs for apparel companies. But, check it out for yourself and maybe you will see something I didn't.


----------



## spudlauncher (Aug 9, 2007)

They can be worthwhile, but you'll have to shell out alot of time and energy on it.
If you're new, it can be very rewarding, even if you don't get it.

I tried out for a government grant three times, and got it on the third attempt.
Unfortunately there are some things you have to realize, that all that glitter isn't gold.

First off, don't expect a lot of money, becuase you are expected to shell out your own money as well. If you're young, under 25 or so, you'll also get less money, I only got 1500 for a lawnmowing business i started as a kid.

Last but not least, you don't have freedoms, you'll be expected to do a lot of paperwork, and once the season is over, you gotta do even more paperwork and report back, etc.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks for the responses fellas. I'm sure I'm ready to take it on quite yet, but I will keep it in the back of my head


----------



## jabes (Jul 9, 2008)

grants can totally be worth your time...it just takes some writing, you have to have a solid business plan...and there is some money right there. I've got a few websites for people looking for help figuring out which grants you can apply to. GrantsGov.info as well as they help you to find which grants you qualify for Free-Government-Grants.info


----------



## msanne22 (Jul 29, 2008)

In grantauctions.us you can get small business grant listings when you join for free. If you have a small business and you want to get a grant, this is very useful. 



The easiest methods of grant application, the easiest grants to obtain, and the fastest paths for application are also included.


You might want to check it out.

Larla


----------



## betilfan (Apr 28, 2007)

sounds like someone bought a book off late night TV ??????


----------

